# Its on everyone's mind... but no one wants to say anything...



## Duck7119 (Aug 7, 2005)

The real question for the Magic in the near future is the situation at Point Guard, in my opinion. Steve Francis is one of the most exciting young players in the league, but whether or not his enthuiasm can translate into W's has yet to be seen. On the other hand, we've got a budding young star in Jameer Nelson, and while, yes, he may be a bit undersized, 15-5-5 while starting as a rookie is extremely impressive. 

Now, I don't know if anyone has noticed, but I think Magic has been making discret moves that could perhaps be the forthcoming of Francis's dealing. This off season, the Magic added yet another back-up Point Guard, which seemingly, would be the last thing that they need at this stage of the game. Also, the pace of Dooling's game is much more comparable to that of Francis's. He would make a superior backup if Jameer were to start. Now, honestly, a big matchup problem would exist, especially on the defensive end, if the Magic were to start both Jameer and Francis. All of this off-season, it was rumored that Stevie was going to start at the 2-guard spot, but as of now, nothing has transpired. This leaves us quite overloaded at PG, and somewhat barren at the 2-guard. 

I know the Magic have said umhp-teen times that they have no interests of trading Steve. However, it becomes increasingly apparent that the Magic are in the market for a run for a 2-guard, either in a trade involving Francis, or perhaps a big free-agent signing in the years that follow the expiration of Grant's/Steve's contracts.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

I read your first sentence and I stopped reading. The entire message board is full of who's going to be PG and ****. We've been discussing this for months now.


----------



## goodseats (Jul 19, 2005)

i read the whole thing and i think you have a good point. tell the guy above me that if he doesnt want to read the whole thing he should not reply to anything. 

on the other hand, i really dont want them to trade francis. i think that we gave up way too much in for him to just give up on him after one year. the matchups may seem like it could cause problems, but i think it could also cause a lot of problems for other teams. very few if any two guards can stay in front on francis off the dribble. if he starts at point guard then doolin can come in and play the 2, and jameer is going to see minutes no matter what. if brian hill can get him to buy into dwight howard then it could really work out to be one of the best tandems in the league. also, with the setup around him francis does not have to play the same amount of minutes he has become accustomed to playing every year. this, IMO, will result in a lot more attacking the basket late in the games because i think that a lot of those step-back fadaway shots when he is double teamed come because he is fatigued to an extent. i am actually excited to see what they could do this year, they have enough talent to be a playoff team so i expect nothing less this year. no matter where francis is playing. 

if he does get traded like you expect then i hope they brin in a guy who has a good perimeter game and is going to stretch the defense and be somebody for DH to kick it out to.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

so who needs a pg? the lakers obviously, toronto, and minnesota. salary-wise, lakers only really have odom to give back, toronto would have jalen rose, and minnesota would have sczzeezeerbiak. not really fair trades imo talent-wise, unless they threw in good filler like 4 draft picks or something. i would be all for wally coming to orlando. great shooter, would play second fiddle to howard and create space, someone to replace ghill or even start at the 2. minnesota wants to get rid of wally since he and kg have had issues for a while, they finally get their second superstar to team with kg and is willing to take all the shots. 

my two cents.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

lol @ 4 draft picks being filler


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

> lol @ 4 draft picks being filler


For Minnesota it wouldn't be anything new


----------



## goodseats (Jul 19, 2005)

i kinda like szerbiak and like a first and second rounder. we could even throw in stacy augmon


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i just used the trade checker... it'd have to be something like wally + kandi for francis and stevenson. plus some picks from minnesota obviously. iunno. i do like this trade more and more


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, look at all the non-Magic fans discussing the Magic's PG situation. The second poster was right though. This topic has been played out since pretty early last season. Just scroll down and you'll find plenty of threads about this. But hey, we'll take all the traffic we can get.


----------



## Duck7119 (Aug 7, 2005)

wow.. if i could delete this thread if i could... Francis for Sczerb + picks is blashphemy


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I don't think it is really a question anymore. Barring a late, surprising change it looks like Francis and Stevenson will be starting in the backcourt. I don't think Hill likes the idea of starting a small PG and then an under-sized SG together.

Francis for Wally? Ick. I'd be all for trading Francis for the right deal, but that ain't it.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I know that this trade isn't good at all on paper. but seriously, who do you see us getting back in return? i want to say we get a franchise player back, but i HIGHLY doubt it would happen. i was surprised that houston was able to pull off the trade in the first place.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> I know that this trade isn't good at all on paper. but seriously, who do you see us getting back in return? i want to say we get a franchise player back, but i HIGHLY doubt it would happen. i was surprised that houston was able to pull off the trade in the first place.


Franchise player no ... the main thing with Wally is for a team that has struggled defensively for the last 5 or 6 years, he certainly doesn't help in that area. I'd like it if we could get someone like Pietrus for Francis, unfortunately that idea died when GS got Baron.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Francis is still considered a young player? He's been in the league for a while it seems.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

stevenson is going to win most improved player this year. i definately do not want to see him get traded -- he's a guy i'm looking forward to watching. he's similar build to artest, but not quite... very tough matchup at SG




deanwoof said:


> i just used the trade checker... it'd have to be something like wally + kandi for francis and stevenson. plus some picks from minnesota obviously. iunno. i do like this trade more and more


----------



## Duck7119 (Aug 7, 2005)

jskudera said:


> *stevenson is going to win most improved player this year.* i definately do not want to see him get traded -- he's a guy i'm looking forward to watching. he's similar build to artest, but not quite... very tough matchup at SG



My thoughts exactly, I really think he's going to surprise some people this year.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

most improved will be james jones or raja bell only because of increased playing time and amare is out and they get the green light to shoot. i'm not ragging on stevenson, but these guys have a more legit chance.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

jskudera said:


> stevenson is going to win most improved player this year. i definately do not want to see him get traded -- he's a guy i'm looking forward to watching. he's similar build to artest, but not quite... very tough matchup at SG



Similar build to Artest? Not sure about that one. I like Stevenson, but I think he is nearly as good as he is ever going to be right now. A marginal starter IMO.


----------

